# Upgrade seatpost collar/clamp?



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Just wondering if I'd save any significant weight by replacing my stock '01 TREK 5500 seatpost collar/clamp? If so, what's the best bang for the buck out there? I'd only do this if the weight savings is...say more than 30g AND the price is right. I'm currently using a Thomson Masterpiece post and Selle Italia SLR saddle. My stock TREK seatpost collar/clamp is black and the middle isn't bored out or anything (i.e. it looks 'chucky/heavy'). 

Is this just a waste of time?

Thanks,


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Either the Extralite UltraClamp 9g or the M2 Racer seatpost clamp 8g.
probaly save 10-20g and have more bling.

You could also get a HOPE (17g) which are just gorgeous<o></o>!


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Hmm...thanks. Definitely nice stuff, but my bike isn't worthy. I was thinking more along the lines of common vendors, like Salsa...but then the weight difference would be less significant and probably not worthwhile.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

A lot of people tune their seat post binders. A dremal, belt sander, or hand held file would work. I have tuned my Cannondale's stock binder and so far have had no problems with it. I only saved along the lines of 8g, but some guys have gotten 15-20g off of theirs. Just a thought.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks. If this bike was lighter and I was more of a weight-weenie I would take heed to your advice.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

The M2 clamp is a whopping $30, just pick one up 

Cheers,
K


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Hmm...I didn't realize it was so reasonably priced. Most of the other M2R stuff is more expensive. The Hope is even better priced. I think I'll give one of them a try.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

jtferraro said:


> The Hope is even better priced. I think I'll give one of them a try.


I have a Hope binder on my road bike. It's nice. Real nice - soooo much better than other seatpost binders. It's so much better, I'm faster for it. It might be lighter, but I haven't weighed it. The most important thing is, it's better, and so I'm faster. I mean, I can't even tell you how much better it holds my seatpost up than all those other guys' shoddy products. It's better, and I'm faster.

Oh, it's red, too.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

No skip all of that, if you are going to actually spend MONEY on replacing a seat post clamp to make it lighter, get the lightest one out there (BTP or M2). Vics clamp works great on my CR1 (with his post, which also works great I might add). The BTP is too pricey and only 1 gram lighter. Sounds like you are a perfect canidate for an M2 clamp, hell PM and I will give you a good deal on one.

Cheers.
K


----------

